# Device does not detect DVD+r DL



## cachafetus (Aug 22, 2009)

I have a HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H21L ATA device wich is supposed to read&write double-layered DVDs (It has a DVD+R DL icon in the tray).
Recently I have bought a pack of 5 memorex DVD+R DL but when I insert them on the computer Windows does no recognize them and I can´t format them.
is there a problem with the driver or the unit was designed to work in XP and not in W7?

Windows Version: Windows 7 RC1 Build 7000
DVD Driver Version: 6.1.7100.0 (winmain_win7rc.090421-1700)


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Maxell media is very low quality. The only reliable brand of D/L media is Verbatim.
Pre-recorded DVD movies are dual layer. If the drive will play them back then it is OK and your problem is the Maxell media. 
You could also try a firmware update for the drive.
http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/genericSoftwareDownloadIndex?lc=en&cc=us&softwareitem=pv-41633-1


----------



## cachafetus (Aug 22, 2009)

The update is for XP but I will try other dvds


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

That is a Firmware update for the optical drive. Doesn't matter what OS you are using.


----------



## cachafetus (Aug 22, 2009)

DVD-RW 16X HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H21L Drive Firmware Update 
Step 1: Do you need to update? 


Release Date: 2006-07-07 Version: L702 

Description 

DVD-RW 16X HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GSA-H21L Drive firmware update resolves HP PC System Recovery issues and improves compatibility with Roxio Creator Classic application. 

Fixes 

•Resolves HP PC System Recovery issues with double-layer DVD+R recording media. 
•Improves compatibility with Roxio Creator Classic application. 
•Resolves playback audio issues with SVCD media. 

*Operating System:

•Microsoft Windows XP Home 
•Microsoft Windows XP Media Center Edition 
•Microsoft Windows XP Professional 

Step 2: Does your system meet the following? 

Operating system(s): Microsoft Windows XP*


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Noting the last firmware update was in 2006 means the drive is old and outdated. If the Verbatim media doesn't resolve the issue then it's time to purchase a new optical drive.


----------

